# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  EMYS, social robot for kids, EMYS Inc., Wilmington, Delaware, USA

## Airicist

Developer - EMYS Inc.

"EMYS: The lovable language instruction robot for kids." on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

EMYS is rewarding kids with cartoon

Published on Jun 19, 2017




> What if your kid wants to watch another cartoon today? 
> EMYS is rewarding kids with cartoon, but first they have to guess what is he asking them.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

EMYS is telling a weather forecast

Published on Jul 26, 2018

----------


## Airicist

EMYS, a social robot for learning new languages

May 12, 2020




> Practice is the most important part of studying a new language and EMYS helps make the process more fun for kids. The robot is a companion for students, helping them learn a new word a day. It guides them through games, chats with them and reacts to gestures and touch. We talked to the startup’s co-founder Jan Kędzierski about how EMYS keeps kids engaged while learning.

----------

